# The new guy on the block



## kwotipka (Sep 28, 2007)

Greetings all. Just wanted to introduce myself. I have been in the entertainment industry for almost 20 years now. I got started in high school but not the way most techs do. Lighting was my way to get off of the stage. I got drafted into the local community theater under the direction of one of the most intense directors I have ever known. Only a couple of people have come close to matching his level of professionalism in my "pro" career. I mean a 3 hour lesson on the motivation of house lighting is what we are talking about here.

From there on to a local small staging company where we probably broke every OSHA rule there is but no one got hurt. A few years in Community Access Television, local crew at the local venue and a few more years as senior commercial producer for a cable ad company.

Decided to go freelance and didn't work for 3 months. Raman noodles were looking pretty good when I got my first real client. Since then, it has been a roller coaster ride of production.

I have been fortunate to work with some really cool, smart and talented people. The first thing to learn about this business is while everyone has a place in the credits, it is a TEAM effort. No one can do it alone. So here are some of the projects that I have had the pleasure to work on:

Presidential political commercials, several other state and US races. The opening sequence of a Superbowl for Fox. Various pieces for Dateline, 20/20, etc. Large corporate events with major phrama companies.

I would like to eventually work on at least one broadway production but there isn't much video there. I really have to admire those folks for their dedication and commitment to the craft. Cirque de Solie would be nice as well but I think that I am just dreaming now.

To all of the younger guys out there, It doesn't matter how good you are, if you have a bad work ethic, then you won't get far. Good attitude and work ethic is the key.

If you have questions, I have done lots of really weird projects. If I don't get back to you quickly it means that I am busy but I will eventually get back to you.

kw


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 29, 2007)

kwotipka said:


> ...Cirque de Solie would be nice as well but I think that I am just dreaming now...



What's the line from _Peter Pan_: "yada yada we must dream yada, or what is a heaven for?"

I've heard from many the video for _Love_ at the Mirage is spectacular but I have not seen the show. The systems for Love were prototyped at the _KÁ _at the MGM opening party, and I was blown away at that. A few months ago there was a "Video Tech" open position listed at this site:
http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/CirqueDuSoleil/en/jobs/offstage/recruitsoft.htm


----------



## Van (Sep 29, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> What's the line from _Peter Pan_: "yada yada we must dream yada, or what is a heaven for?"
> 
> I've heard from many the video for _Love_ at the Mirage is spectacular but I have not seen the show. The systems for Love were prototyped at the _KÁ _at the MGM opening party, and I was blown away at that. A few months ago there was a "Video Tech" open position listed at this site:
> http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/CirqueDuSoleil/en/jobs/offstage/recruitsoft.htm


 
Just shows to go ya, Ya never know what somebody will come up with around here! 
Welcome Aboard and Glad to have Ya!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth, I wish I could say that it's non habit-forming.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Do you have a website? If so, could you post it - we're always willing to suck up more information here and there. Looks like you're diving right in to the forums.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth! 

It sounds like you've got a great background with a lot of interesting experiences. I always teach that getting a career in tech can be accomplished through a combination of three factors: Education, Luck/Who you know, and Hard work. The more education you get, the less luck you need. The Harder you work, the less education you need. The whole Luck and who you know factor is completely unpredictable. You might meet people in your education that will help you. If you have a reputation as a harder worker you will meet more people who will help you out. But most important thing is hard work. It doesn't matter how much education you have, if you're lazy you'll get one shot and then word will travel faster than wild fire, and you'll never work again. 

And the most important question: How do you feel about Pirates and the Metric system? 
_We don't have any fun around here._


----------



## kwotipka (Oct 2, 2007)

Hum, forgot to come back and check on this post so sorry it's late. Let's see, I completely agree with how jobs come about in this business. I must say that my "black list" is a bit longer then my call list. It takes talent though to get on the black list. Laziness is the all time chart topper. Couple that with poor attitude and you won't get called back. I don't mind teaching on the small shows depending on the client. However, on the large shows, I have to have my crew of choice and sometimes backups on those.

I would have to say Metric is better. My brain works better on the base 10 system. I have my trusty 5m tape measure that a crew over in Athens gave me one time. Every once in a while I will pull it out and leave it where the set dept will pick it up.

Never new what the pirate / ninja thing was all about. Probably too old.

Website is http://www.wotipka.com/kris/

I just put it back together and it has more geek stuff then production on it at the moment. Just follow the link over to my del.icio.us page where I stash most of my production links.

Like I said in the above post, we have done some pretty weird commercial productions so I will try to entertain whatever question you throw my way. My lighting background for the last 15 or so years has been in motion picture lighting and not stage so you probably not see me in the lighting forums.

anyhow, if any of the students are interested in how gear is setup for corporate events (corporate theater I believe it's called), I can snap photos of whatever if I have the chance. I usually will take pics if someone has a unique way to setup gear, interesting set, etc. There are some IP issues with some of the sets so please keep that in mind.

kw


----------

